# Lionel Heat Raised Lettering



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

I stripped the silver paint off a 1951 or 52 Lionel "F" Union Pacific engine (A-B units) and this also took out the black paint in the heat raised lettering leaving a "lip" or "ridge" around each letter which the paint sits in. 

Has anyone repainted these letters: how did you do it and were you successful.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nrandel said:


> I stripped the silver paint off a 1951 or 52 Lionel "F" Union Pacific engine (A-B units) and this also took out the black paint in the heat raised lettering leaving a "lip" or "ridge" around each letter which the paint sits in.
> 
> Has anyone repainted these letters: how did you do it and were you successful.


Good luck, a steady hand and a small brush?
Maybe an ink pad?

What is with the yellow one on top? Is that the stripped one?
Is the bottom one stripped?
The yellow one looks a little deformed on the top of the cab?

Maybe someone else has done this.



Edit, it will be easier for others to look at.


----------



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

The stripped one is on the top - it is yellow plastic. In 1950 the two paint schemes were yellow with a dark grey top, then they painted the hood dark grey along with the top. In 51 and 52 they took the same body (yellow plastic) and painted it silver with a dark top and black letters. Both units have a humped top.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a tricky one. You could try some thinned black paint (or ink, perhaps), applied carefully with a sharp toothpick or pin. If the ridges are still there, they might act as a dam to let the paint/ink simply flow into the letter channels (with the loco on its side, of course).

However, if you repaint the whole sida a base color first, you'll likely obscure the ridges.

My only other (crazy) thought is to "paint" the letters first with something like Vaseline, to which topcoat paint won't stick. Then, topcoat paint the shell (with the paint not sticking to the letter troughs); remove the Vaseline with some paint-friendly solvent; then go back and paint the letters with a contrasting color. Yeah ... yeah ... crazy thinking ...

TJ


----------



## nrandel (Jan 6, 2012)

Yip, just might have to go'it this way and see how steady I am. I should think a toothpick may be the trick. I may fall out of my chair due to lack of oxygen! I'll be holding my breath as I put the tip of the toothpick in the letter. I'll also make sure not to drink any coffee that day.

Thanks for the advice, TJ...Lee


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You could try to add some Vaseline outside the letters, first, to prevent any overspill paint from sticking there. Then, when the letters are dry, clean up that outside Vaseline.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have the US Marine ALco. One side needs paint and it is not easy to do. I use a gloss acrylic white craft paint. I guess it is something that takes time to do it right. Another option is to smooth it our with rubbing compound and decal it. I have worked on the lines but not the letters.


----------

